# Dusty Hill of ZZ Top Passed Away at 72 Today



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

One of the greatest bass players in rock and roll history. Grew up rocking out to these guys.... :bandit:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6c7d8BYJy8I


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

One of my favorite ZZ Top songs. Three guys who could put up a wall of sound, true musical talents.

Rest in peace, Dusty.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCBYpv8MmtY


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

You know, I always felt guilty I was never a huge ZZ Top fan because I'm a Texan and all. But I always had a soft spot for them. My big brothers were huge fans, so I grew up hearing their music a lot.
Rest in peace to Dusty.


----------

